
Venture (pilot) – An indie anime about a tech startup in Tokyo - tommica
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w_cUYvG3x0&t=427s
======
tommica
I hope the creators have success with their creation - I really like the
concept, and have wished for a long time there to be something like this

------
gaspoweredcat
i kind of enjoyed that, hope they get it off the ground

